

Oracle is now publishing split-out patches for Red Hat kernels - spang
https://blogs.oracle.com/ksplice/entry/introducing_redpatch

======
pratfall
Well, thank goodness Oracle has such a commitment to the open source
community.

~~~
geofft
I can't believe the nerve of Oracle. They claim to be part of the community
while distributing Linux -- _Linux_ -- with deliberately obfuscated source so
that others can't compete with them, which turns out to be a mere nuisance for
big companies but actually problematic for end users' freedom. I can't think
of a bigger affront to the community than obfuscating Linux itself for
commercial gain.

... Oh wait, is that not Oracle? ... Oh ...

